# Salü, jemand rund um Merzig aktiv ?



## popeye_mzg (5. September 2006)

Salü Gemeinde, 
sind einer oder mehrere in und um Merzig aktiv, die auch mal einen Wiedereinsteiger mitnehmen?
Danke für Angebote  
Grüße Popeye


----------



## atlas (5. September 2006)

Hi.

Bin aus Beckingen,bike seit 11/2Jahren.Wir können ja mal was abschwätzen.
Was für Touren bevorzugst du den?(Tour,Race,DH....)


Mfg Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (6. September 2006)

atlas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Bin aus Beckingen,bike seit 11/2Jahren.Wir können ja mal was abschwätzen.
> Was für Touren bevorzugst du den?(Tour,Race,DH....)
> ...




Guckst du PM !  
  

Merci derweil, Gruß Alex


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (7. September 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:
			
		

> Salü Gemeinde,
> sind einer oder mehrere in und um Merzig aktiv, die auch mal einen Wiedereinsteiger mitnehmen?
> Danke für Angebote
> Grüße Popeye


Klar:

www.team-saarschleife.de

grüsse .T.O.O.L.


----------



## zakus (7. September 2006)

Hi.
Team Saarschleife wollt ich dir auch grad aufschreiben  

Tool, bist du auch dort?
Wer von denen bist du denn?


----------



## fissenid (7. September 2006)

Moin!

komme aus Freudenburg. Fahre recht viel im Bereich Orscholz, Mettlach. Momentan noch mit einem Crossrad, suche aber für die nächste Saison ein nettes MTB.
Denke im Bereich Canyon werde ich fündig werden.
Jemand mit einemm Tipp für einen günstigen Fully mit ordentlicher Ausstattung!??!?!?!?!?

@zakus: woher kommst du???

Denke ich werde demnächst wenn ich Zeit habe auch bei einer Ausfahrt des Team Saarschleife teilnehmen!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## zakus (7. September 2006)

Hi Dominik.
Ich komm aus Besseringen, wohn aber in Trier. Ich bin nur noch sehr sehr selten beim Biketreff....leider.


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (8. September 2006)

zakus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dominik.
> Ich komm aus Besseringen, wohn aber in Trier. Ich bin nur noch sehr sehr selten beim Biketreff....leider.



Stimmt 
Also bis Samstag 14:00
-->
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=Mettlach&id=28000

Grüsse  .T.O.O.L.


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (8. September 2006)

.T.O.O.L. schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Also bis Samstag 14:00


nee

Morgen am Samstag den 09.09.06 startet unser Biketreff in Mettlach am Hotel Haus Schons um 11.00 Uhr. 

Grüsse  .T.O.O.L.


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. September 2006)

.T.O.O.L. schrieb:


> nee
> 
> Morgen am Samstag den 09.09.06 startet unser Biketreff in Mettlach am Hotel Haus Schons um 11.00 Uhr.
> 
> Grüsse  .T.O.O.L.



@ T.O.O.L.

Guckst du 4 PM


----------



## fissenid (1. Oktober 2006)

HallO!

ich habe nun meinRADON bestellt und muss noch ca. 7 Tage warten.

Wenn ich es dann Samstags mal schaffe werde ich am Biketreff des Team Saarschleife mal teilnehmen.!

Welche Vorteile habe ich denn  bei Mitgliedschaft im Team???

Danke im voraus!
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .T.O.O.L. (1. Oktober 2006)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> ich habe nun meinRADON bestellt und muss noch ca. 7 Tage warten.
> Wenn ich es dann Samstags mal schaffe werde ich am Biketreff des Team Saarschleife mal teilnehmen.!


  


fissenid schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile habe ich denn  bei Mitgliedschaft im Team???
> Danke im voraus!
> Gruß
> Dominik


Hi,
also, grundsätzlich kann bei uns jeder mitfahren, ob Mitglied oder nicht; man benötigt nur etwas Kondition und Spaß Querfeldeinfahren in der Gruppe. Das Team organisiert z.B. den Biketreff, Tages- oder Mehrtagestouren, fährt gemeinsam zu Rennen,  etc. Wir sind einfach eine "Mountainbikebegeisterte" Gruppe ohne spezielle Vereinszwänge. 
Ein großer Vorteil einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft (12 EUR / Jahr) in einem Radclub ist die dadurch  resultierenden Versicherung über den Bund deutscher Radfahrer. Der Versicherungsschutz umfasst alle Arten von Unfällen mit dem Bike. Z.B zahlt *keine* Versicherung (Unfallversicherung, Berufunfähigkeits...), wenn man an einer Radveranstaltung mit Zeitnahme teilnimmt (z.b Marathon) und in einem Unfall verstrikt ist, egal ob selbstverschuldet oder fremdverschuldet. Das wissen leider die wenigsten Marathonteilnehmer. 

CU
Grüsse
.T.O.O.L


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Oktober 2006)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ich habe nun meinRADON bestellt und muss noch ca. 7 Tage warten.
> 
> ...



Welches Teil hast du dir denn bestellt ? Wo und zu welchem Preis ?


----------



## fissenid (2. Oktober 2006)

HallO!

also ein RADON kann man *nur* bei H&S in Bonn bestellen. Meine Wahl ist auf das QLT Team Only gefallen. Es gibt für 1299 Euro ein Fully mit meiner Meinung nach guten Komponenten.
Siehe hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...124&Kategorie2=191&Hersteller=52&Kategorie1=1

Ich denke für mich ist das Rad ausreichend. Sollte ich denn doch mal mehr Richtung Rennen fahren, wird es evtl ein Canyon oder ein Bergwerk Faunus LSD  
Leider war das Canyon Nerve XC 5 nicht mehr lieferbar sonst wäre das nun mein neues gefährt!

Also bis dann

Dominik


----------



## fissenid (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

endlich habe ich nun mein neues Rad. Nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage, zu welchem Laden soll man bei Reparaturen gehen.
Mein Radon Versender Bike möchte ich ja nicht jedesmal nach Bonn schicken.

Wo habt ihr im Raum Merzig gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Hawner, Boos, oder in Trier Monz, Henn..... und was es da so alles gibt!

Danke im voraus!!

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## Mais (27. Oktober 2006)

gerade bei größeren läden kanns gut sein dass sie auch versender reparieren
bei hawner würd ich auf jeden fall mal nachfragen
denn auch wenn die partmäßig etwas dünn beschmückt sind D) haben die einen recht freundlichen eindruck auf mich gemacht und könnt mir vorstellen das da was geht, einfach mal nett fragen


----------



## popeye_mzg (28. Oktober 2006)

fissenid schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr im Raum Merzig gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Hawner, Boos, oder in Trier Monz, Henn..... und was es da so alles gibt!
> 
> Habe meinen Bock beim Nachfolger von Hawner (Werner´s Bike Shop)gekauft. Schrauben tu ich da i.d.R. selber dran ;-) Aber der Werner, Nachfolger vom Hawner macht nen kompetenten Eindruck. Hat halt eben die Leute, die vorher bei Hawner waren übernommen, da er der Schrauber für Hawner war. Ist eben manches mal etwas muffelig ;-) aber die Arbeiten sind sauber. Bei Preisen kann man auch etwas handeln. Boos? Na ja, will nicht hetzen, aber die Schrauben wohl besser an Rennrädern herum, als an MTB´s. Meine Meinung !
> Ansonsten ? Tja .... in und um MZG wenig Auswahl ... aber es gibt ja noch andere im Forum die dir ggf. weiterhelfen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aco (23. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wohne in Nittel (das liegt direkt an der Mosel - hinter Konz, wenn man aus der Trierer Richtung "schaut") und suche eine Gruppe MTB-Begeisterte für regelmäßige Ausflüge.
Mit fehlt allerdings schon die Erfahrung in dem Bereich - bin vor ca. eineinhalb Jahren wieder angefangen regelmäßig radzufahren (seitdem ich endlich mal ein Fahrrad habe, auf das ich auch passe...). Wer ein paar Leistungsdaten braucht: Ich überwinde auf meiner "Hausstrecke" laut MagicMaps ca. 200 Höhenmeter auf knappen 18km in ca. 1,5 Stunden.

Noch eine Frage interessenhalber:
Wohnt ihr alle so nah zusammen, dass ihr direkt mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt kommt, oder fahrt ihr mit dem Auto an?


----------



## fissenid (23. November 2006)

HallO Aco!

naja regelmäßig zusammen fahren in der Region wohl immer die Jungs vom Team Saarschleife 

Ich selber komme aus Freudenburg (die Beschreibung wo es liegt spare ich mir), und fahre seit 3 Jahren reglmäßig rad. Anfangs habe ich mir ein Crossrad zugelegt. Nach meinem ersten AlpenCross im August wurde ich "bekehrt" und habe mir nun ein MTB zugelegt. Ich möchte nun auch regelmäßige Touren starten, bin zur Zeit aber anderweitig stark eingespannt.!

Deine Daten sind natürlich nicht sehr aussagekräftig. 200hm.... naja das ist nicht wirklich der brüller.... von Nittel an der Mosel bis Perl und zurück, viel mehr kann es nicht sein!

Meine Runde mit dem Crossrad war immer Frbg, Kirf, Meurich, Kelsen , Merzkirchen, Wincher, Palzem, Nennig, Perl, Rettel (Apach) und dann wieder über Frankreich heim. Waren dann meist um die 80 km und knappe 1000hm. 

Aber was solls, die Saison beginnt ja erst!!!!

Du kannst dich ja mal melden!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## aco (23. November 2006)

Hallo Dominik,

ich war vielleicht zu unpräzise - die Hausstrecke ist eine Waldtour mit teilweise extremen Steigungen (Weinberge) und wenig Straße. Bis vor ca. einem Jahr bin ich mit Rennradlern an der Mosel/Saar entlang - was mit einem Fully nicht wirklich großen Spass macht. Da schafft man zwar Strecke, aber mir gehts eher um die technische Herausforderung (Steigung/Gefälle). Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf: CrossCountry mit leichtem Downhill/Trial-Einschlag...
Insofern gebe ich Dir Recht - die Werte sind für sich und im Allgemeinen für einen trainierten Menschen nichts besonderes - wollte damit auch nur meinen "Zustand" ausdrücken. Eine längere Strecke (30km) bin ich letztes Wochenende gefahren - im Schnitt waren es 4 Stunden, wobei allerdings einiges an "Orientierung" draufgegangen ist....

Egal, ich werde wohl für's erste noch alleine trainieren, damit ich überhaupt mal annähernd in Eure Distanzen und HM-Reichweiten komme


----------



## fissenid (23. November 2006)

Naja, das ganze war nicht böse gemeint!

Klar die charakteristik der Strecke kennt ja keiner ausser dir.

Zum Thema alleine Trainieren, das mache ich auch oft, da ich dann meine Strecken recht spontan wählen kann und mein Tempo bestimmen kann!

Fürs Wochenende ist es ja trocken und wärmer gemeldet!

Bis dann!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## aco (23. November 2006)

Nee, keine Sorge, dass habe ich auch nicht falsch verstanden.

Kommendes Wochenende darf ich nur vom radfahren träumen - muss verreisen.


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (23. November 2006)

aco schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wohne in Nittel  und suche eine Gruppe MTB-Begeisterte für regelmäßige Ausflüge.



Hi aco
Ja so ziemlich jeden Samstagnachmittag machen wir gemeinsam eine Tour.  (Im Moment treffen wir uns auch Mittwochabend zum Nightbiken.) wie fissenid schon schreibt: 
www.team-saarschleife.de



aco schrieb:


> ..... Ich überwinde auf meiner "Hausstrecke" laut MagicMaps ca. 200 Höhenmeter auf knappen 18km in ca. 1,5 Stunden.


Wenn Du mal Lust hast, melde dich, und wir machen ein Tour zusammen, dann weißt du ob deine Konditi aussreichend ist.  Wenn´s passt, haben wir Samstags oft 2 Gruppen: die Schnellen und die weniger Schnellen..



aco schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage interessenhalber:
> Wohnt ihr alle so nah zusammen, dass ihr direkt mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt kommt, oder fahrt ihr mit dem Auto an?



Ja leider  . Ich wohne in perl und muß mit dem Auto zum Biketreff, da meine Konditi nicht für eine Tour plus 20 km hin + 20 km zurück ausreicht., äh noch nicht

Grüsse  .T.O.O.L.


----------



## aco (7. Dezember 2006)

So, nachdem ich nun erfolgreich eine heftige Magen- und Darmgrippe hinter mich gebracht habe, fängt das Wetter an Sch***e zu werden 

Egal, bin wieder aufm Damm und hab zudem ab Montag Urlaub 

Also, wer was plant oder fährt, in der nächsten Zeit - ich bin interessiert!

Hab zwar noch ein Haufen Termine, aber vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem.


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
das trifft sich gut!! 
Hab am Montag auch Urlaub und wollt ein bißchen biken! 

Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour??


----------



## aco (8. Dezember 2006)

Ja, gerne - wo, wann und unter welchen Bedingungen (ich hab nicht unbedingt die Extrem-Wetter-Bekleidung) sollten wir dann spätestens Sonntag klären. 


[Off-Topic:]
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, irgendwann vor Weihnachten nach Bocholt hochzurauschen (ROSE). Wenn jemand aus der Umgebung Lust hat und sich an den Spritkosten beteiligen möchte...


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Also ich würde gerne etwas früher biken, muss nachmittags noch was erledigen.
Wieviel Uhr wäre Dir frühestens recht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aco (9. Dezember 2006)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also ich würde gerne etwas früher biken, muss nachmittags noch was erledigen.
> Wieviel Uhr wäre Dir frühestens recht?



Das hängt davon ab, wo wir uns treffen wollen, und wie mein Anfahrtsweg aussehen wird. Vielleicht alles weitere via PM?


----------

